# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  VIA диспетчер устройств платформы

## rizvekov

Здравствуйте
Переустанавливал windows XP в результате краха
После переустановки 2 желтых значка  в (Диспетчере устройств/Системные устройства/ PCI Device) и пропал интернет через сетевую карту
Переустановил с диска все к материнке, перед этим удалил все относящееся к материнке и в результате удалил лишнее -(VIA диспетчер устройств платформы)
В результате я имею инет, но пропал звук, 2 значка PCI Devace остались и каждый раз при перезагрузке требуют найти драйвера

Подскажите что делать в этой ситуации
"VIA диспетчер устройств платформы" в инете ненайду

материнка: P5Q SE2

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Bratez

http://ru.asus.com/Motherboards/Inte..._SE2/#download
Тут скачайте драйвер на звук, и в разделе _Утилиты_ - ATK0110 driver.

----------


## rizvekov

> http://ru.asus.com/Motherboards/Inte..._SE2/#download
> Тут скачайте драйвер на звук, и в разделе _Утилиты_ - ATK0110 driver.


спасибо за участие, но непомогло
запускал утилиту, после драйвер звука
пишет: we can't find audio device (у меня эт было неоднократно)
в панели управления/звуки и аудиоустройства/аудиоустройства отсутствуют
могет эт я какую-то прогу windows удали, что в названии темы

----------


## Bratez

Windows какая версия, сервиспак?

----------


## rizvekov

вот наиболее полно
XP Home Edition SP3
версия 2002г

----------


## Bratez

Я думаю, надо теперь "накатить" Windows поверх вашей в режиме обновления (восстановления). Должно помочь.

----------


## rizvekov

> Я думаю, надо теперь "накатить" Windows поверх вашей в режиме обновления (восстановления). Должно помочь.


боюсь она у меня будет полностью устанавливаться
или предлагает в DOS
больно старая она, при переустановке ругалась, что новая версия уже установлена

----------


## NRA

Тогда вы сами ответили на свой вопрос: без точек восстановления, бэкапа или erunt'а остатся один неприятный вариант. Только перед этим проверьте настройки БИОС'а, которые иногда "вдруг" перенастраиваются, сбиваются или сбрасываются.

----------


## rizvekov

Проблему удалось решить в свое время запуском "Microsoft Fix it Center" - зделала все сама автоматом.
Посоветовали на форуме "Microsoft answer"

----------


## NRA

Рад за вас, хотя от иайкрософфта обычно все решения кратковременные...
За то у вас появилось время учиться делать бэкапы хотя бы раз в сутки  :Wink:

----------

